# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Вход в систему невозможен. Проверьте правильность имени пользователя и домена и повторите ввод пароля. Пароли вводятся с учётом регистра

## masusik

_windows xp pro sp3_, загрузка системы проходила без всяких поролей, просто загружалась и работала.Сделали следующее"по своей глупости пытался поставить пароль на одну из папок,на рабочем столе,нажал на нее правой кнопкой мыши,далее общий доступ и безопасность,далее поставил галочку в поле отменить общий доступ к папке.потом поставил пароль.После стал включать компьютер,а он у меня пароль требует".Затем манипуляции с автоматическим входом в систему, а именно- ввод пороля в указанные поля и как итог-"При загрузке системы  Windows пишет*Сообщение при входе в систему Вход в систему невозможен. Проверьте правильность имени пользователя и домена и повторите ввод пароля. Пароли вводятся с учётом регистра*После щелчка по ОК окно пропадает и открывается  процедура ввода пороля. Дальше всё работает нормально. 

Помогите пожалуста устранить и первое сообщение и ввод пороля

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

1. Нажмите кнопку *Пуск*, выберите команду *Выполнить*, введите в командную строку *regedit* и нажмите кнопку *ОК.*
2. Найдите следующий раздел реестра:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon*
3. Удалите параметр *DefaultPassword*.
4. Дважды щелкните параметр *AutoAdminLogon*, введите в поле Значение число *0* и нажмите кнопку *OK*.

----------


## masusik

Высылаю логи

----------


## masusik

Папки Winlogon в указанном месте две, в одной из них параметры 
 DefaultDomainName
DefaultUserName    других нет. Значение 0 ввела.

----------


## Iron Monk

1. Нажмите кнопку Пуск, выберите команду Выполнить, введите в командную строку:


```
reg export "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon" c:\reg.txt
```

2. Файл c:\reg.txt прикрепите к сообщению.

----------


## masusik

Сделала-высылаю

----------


## Iron Monk

В реестре все правильно, Вам просто нужно убрать пароль учетной записи и, возможно, изменить тип входа в Виндовс. 
Убрать пароль:
Пуск - панель управления - администрирование - управление компьютером - локальные пользователи - пользователи. Выбираете Вашего пользователя (*Admin*) правой кнопкой - задать пароль. Соглашаетесь, новый пароль оставляете пустым. Ок.
Изменить тип входа:
Пуск - панель управления - учетные записи пользователей - изменение входа пользователей в систему - поставить галочку - использовать страницу приветствия.

----------


## masusik

У меня панель управления  выглядит так, дальше что нажать. Спасибо

----------


## Iron Monk

Слева-вверху нажмите:
Переключение к классическому виду.

----------


## masusik

Пишет предупреждение

----------


## masusik

изменение входа пользователей в систему в таком виде

----------


## Iron Monk

> Соглашаетесь,


 :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> изменение входа пользователей в систему в таком виде


Тут все правильно. Попробуйте перезагрузить компьютер. Будут ошибки - пишите.

----------


## masusik

Спасибо большое . Перезагрузилась, проблемы исчезли,в систему вошла-на рабочий стол,выпал синий экран смерти с ошибкой ...00096 (точно не запомнила),вновь перезагрузилась-работает нормально.Спасибо.

----------


## Iron Monk

> работает нормально


Удачи.

----------


## light59

А по логам чисто  :Smiley:  
Мусора, правда, в автозапуске много

----------

